# You would think I had nothing better to do......



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

My 2 year old grandson in Boston, U.S.A. loves birds so I had a go at crocheting two Budgerigars. They will be 'winging their way' to him this week. I hope he likes them.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## wooniemac (Nov 19, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

Aww how sweet


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BarbaraBL said:


> My 2 year old grandson in Boston, U.S.A. loves birds so I had a go at crocheting two Budgerigars. They will be 'winging their way' to him this week. I hope he likes them.


 :thumbup: absolutely beautiful, I love them.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Just Darling! What better way is there of sharing your happiness with another, and in your case your grandson.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

So adorable! He'll love them.


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

I bet he loves them.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Can't stop giggling at the title of your post! 
The birds are beautiful. I really love them they look great sitting there in the spring sunshine.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

What a sweet thing to do for a grandson. They are beautiful


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

I just love them! They are adorable! Bravo. I'm sure he's going to love them!


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, they are so cute.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

best little birdies I have ever seen. Love them


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

So cute. Feel happy just looking at them! Great pattern.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

They are so cute. Great job making them. He is going to love them!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

I Love them!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> Can't stop giggling at the title of your post!
> The birds are beautiful. I really love them they look great sitting there in the spring sunshine.


I can just hear my mother saying 'Have you nothing better to do' and I am 62!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

I love them and how you placed them for the photo.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Cute. He should be thrilled. I'm a bird lover too. Robins are my favorite. Great job on the photo.


----------



## donnacarlson61 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wonderful work.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

How clever - these birds would decorate anybody's garden. Your Grandson is going to be trilled when he receives these from you.


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

They are wonderful - they look great in that natural setting but
I hope they stay inside.

They are really cute.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Great little birdies. So sweet of you to catch them just sitting in the trees! Your grandson will be so delighted when they arrive just for his pleasure!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, they look real. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Wonderful ... how could he not love them!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

These little birds are just adorable!


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

What sweet birds. I love them and so will he! Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful little birds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments  I try to send him something every couple of weeks so that he knows he has a proud Nana and Grandad living the other side of the pond. Usually finger puppets, or mittens, or books, or a quickly knitted toy. It is difficult when grandchildren are so far away.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Beautiful work. Your grandson will love them. Do what you love. Everything else can wait.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

How cute - I love birds but haven't made any. Got two parrots yacking in my ear all day long.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Love them! :thumbup: Cute...


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

brdlvr27 said:


> How cute - I love birds but haven't made any. Got two parrots yacking in my ear all day long.


I envy you! I have always wanted to have a parrot. I remember my oldest son asking for a parrot for Christmas when he was 2 years old and 'Santa Clause' brought him a soft toy parrot and he was so disappointed! It was really beautiful, about 1 foot tall and sitting on a perch. 'I wanted a real one' he said. He is now 38 so that was a long time ago.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Barbara - if you would have got him one when he was 2 it would probably still be alive and you would have been cleaning up after it all these years and then some. Seriously, I love my girls - had one for 15 years and the other for over 30 and neither are ever quiet - just have to watch what you say around them lol.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

brdlvr27 said:


> Barbara - if you would have got him one when he was 2 it would probably still be alive and you would have been cleaning up after it all these years and then some. Seriously, I love my girls - had one for 15 years and the other for over 30 and neither are ever quiet - just have to watch what you say around them lol.


You did make me laugh!!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

They are adorable, he will love them.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

so preciously darling.i thought they were real.i had to double take.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

They are beautiful - rather than thinking you had nothing better to do - my thought was - wow you have so much patience - what a wonderful keepsake for your grandson - I am certain he will be delighted. :thumbup: :thumbup: for your patience to make such items...


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all the kind comments. When I see all the beautiful shawls and socks and afghans that KPers have made my birds and toys etc. seem so insignificant! But it is a way of keeping in touch from a long distance.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

BarbaraBL said:


> My 2 year old grandson in Boston, U.S.A. loves birds so I had a go at crocheting two Budgerigars. They will be 'winging their way' to him this week. I hope he likes them.


They are adorable! He will be delighted!


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

I love these! and I am sure he will too. Great work. :thumbup:


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

When he gets those cuties he is going to smile for a week. Adorable


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> best little birdies I have ever seen. Love them


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Wonderful!
Birds that he can keep nearby, to remind him of you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

How cute are they :thumbup:


----------



## jancrazy (Feb 22, 2014)

They're lovely, almost real


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Your budgies are amazing. Your GS will love them. I love you had them sitting on a branch - so clever!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

How cute are those! Any bird lover would love to receive these! What a great gift!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

They are just fantastic - great work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful birds!


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

That is an A+ and another one for your photo display.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Precious


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have some knitted ones.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful,they look almost real,magnificent work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Faith2 one (Feb 20, 2014)

So adorable I'm sure he'll love them


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

You're the grandmother my grandchildren wished they had. Beautiful birds.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Looks like spring at your house.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

They are delightful! Time well spent!!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhhhh....so pretty :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

I am sure your grandson will love them. They are beautiful!!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Since I live close to Boston, I will be looking up watching for them to fly by. LOL Great job. I'm sure your grandson will love them.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I love them!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous picture.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, they are so cute and look very like real budgies!! How could he NOT like them and that Grandma made them just for him?!!


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Where did you find the pattern for them. After having budgies when I was young when we lived in Germany, I've always wanted more. Once we moved back Stateside, no one knew what a budgie was! I do prefer that to parakeet!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Cute!!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sure he will love them! They are so adorable!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

leighanne1968 said:


> Where did you find the pattern for them. After having budgies when I was young when we lived in Germany, I've always wanted more. Once we moved back Stateside, no one knew what a budgie was! I do prefer that to parakeet!


As usual, I was looking for a beautiful hedgehog pattern another KPer had knitted when I accidently came across the budgies  The site is www.lanasyovillos.com/ amigurumi/periquito
It is in spanish but with no spanish I could still follow the pattern. Very quick and easy.


----------



## Amiya (Mar 9, 2012)

I wish I knew how to crochet. I love your birdies. My granddaughter would love them.


----------



## Jillobeach (Nov 8, 2011)

So sweet, really cute. I wish I could have done that.
I'm sure he'll treasure them, they almost look like they need to be fed.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

the birds are so cute! he is going to love his birds. and they won't fly away on him!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I love them! Can you share the pattern??


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

WOW great work.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow, they are so cute


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I love them!


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

Oh how sweet!


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

That is what Grandmas are for - doing 'nothing' for our little ones.

Bye the way, love the birds.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wish I could crochet. Birds look fantastic!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

So perfect and absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

To make something your grandson would love, there is "nothing better to do"  Good for you! Your birds are lovely.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

mperrone said:


> I love them! Can you share the pattern??


The pattern and tutorial are on www.lanasyovillos.com/amigurami/periquito
It is all in spanish but with no spanish I was able to follow it no problem. Very easy and quick.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Very cute. good work.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

You've given me a lovely smile to start my day!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cute


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Cute. Lovely colors.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Cute. Lovely colors.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

adorable


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Awwwwww!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Awwwwww!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

They are beautiful! jdp


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

AWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!! SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nonaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Love your budgies! So cute.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

they are very real looking!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Precious!!!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I love them and I am sure he will too.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my, how adorable! Your did a fantastic job. Your grandson will really love this special gift from grandma!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Fantastic i love them.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

They are so cute -He's going to love them :thumbup:


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

they are truly wonderful! I would love to make some to "stick" in my plants. Where dod you find the pattern?


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

they are truly wonderful! I would love to make some to "stick" in my plants. Where did you find the pattern?


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

Those are adorable Where did you find the pattern ?


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

nevadalynn said:


> they are truly wonderful! I would love to make some to "stick" in my plants. Where dod you find the pattern?


I was looking for another pattern and came across the site
www.lanasyovillos.com/ amigutumi/perquito 
Although the tutorial is in spanish I was able to follow it and they were quick and easy to make. I later saw an Australian site with similar budgies so it might be worth your while googling 'crochet budgies'.


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks very much for the bird info .


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, they're adorable!

Hazel


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

BE FREE said:


> Those are adorable Where did you find the pattern ?


See my reply above. They really are very easy to make. I'm very much an amateur, I taught myself to crochet, so if I could make them, anyone can


----------



## grammye (Feb 21, 2011)

Here is the website translated.

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=es&u=http://lanasyovillos.com/amigurumi/periquito&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dwww.lanasyovillos.com/%2Bamigurumi/periquito%26client%3Dsafari%26hl%3Den


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

wonderful


----------



## rosered43 (Mar 27, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Soooo cute! I'm sure they will be loved, especially since real spring weather is still a ways off in Boston!


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Love them! I know he will too.
:thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know if this is the same pattern you used, but I have seen this one before here:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/125532730/budgies-knitting-pattern-budgerigar-pdf?ref=market

Only $3, too!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> I don't know if this is the same pattern you used, but I have seen this one before here:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/125532730/budgies-knitting-pattern-budgerigar-pdf?ref=market
> 
> Only $3, too!


No, I hadn't seen them. They're gorgeous! And knitted too. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Those are the exact colors of the two in my cage. May I ask where you found the pattern? Love them!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Love them!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable. He is going to love them.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

I can just hear his little voice piping, "Birdies! Birdies!"


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

They are both BEAUTIFUL............


----------



## MadameDefarge (Nov 25, 2012)

Adorable! And I don't think there is much in this world that is better that showering grandchildren with love.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very cute


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

They are sooo cute..he will love them..also I like the backround scenery also..


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Ermdog said:


> Those are the exact colors of the two in my cage. May I ask where you found the pattern? Love them!


Hello Ermdog. Scroll back a few posts and you will see where I gave the site details.
Also, another KPer, vjh1530, gave a site for knitted budgies which are very cute!


----------



## mustelid (Jan 11, 2013)

This is the sweetest thing! I'll bet he loves them!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Those are so darn cute! And pretty realistic, color-wise.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Love them. Great work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

joycevv said:


> Adorable!


 :thumbup:


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Amazing likeness. You would think they were real from a small distance.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

So lifelike, and none of the mess!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Those are adorable! Your grandson will love them. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

very original cute


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

YOU are an awesome "Grammy"! When I was a child, I had a "yellow-faced blue" (she really was a yellow-faced turquoise!), and I loved her so much. She was a GREAT pet, and loved to mimic words and whistled tunes. Thank you for posting this topic, along with a photo of your work. It brought back lovely memories of my little Ro-Birda!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your very kind comments.  I had no idea peolple would find them so interesting!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

cute


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I can't imagine anything better that you can do... than knit these adorable little birds for your grandson. 

Great job, Grandma!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

CUTE :thumbup:


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Love them. I'm sure your GS will love them, too.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

my 75 yr. old sister loves budgies. in fact I am babysitting them while she recovers from back surgery. could I ask you to make 2 the same color as your grandsons for her. I am a knitter and I donot crochet. I will pay shipping ,cost of materials and your time. I want them for to keep with her in hospital and rehabilitation as incentive to come home to her birds, ElVIS and and Priscilla. many thanks.justinjared


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

These are tooooo cute. He will love them I am sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I especially like the way you put them in the tree to photograph them.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

justinjared said:


> my 75 yr. old sister loves budgies. in fact I am babysitting them while she recovers from back surgery. could I ask you to make 2 the same color as your grandsons for her. I am a knitter and I donot crochet. I will pay shipping ,cost of materials and your time. I want them for to keep with her in hospital and rehabilitation as incentive to come home to her birds, ElVIS and and Priscilla. many thanks.justinjared


 I just found a link for a pattern in knitting budgies on ravelry. it is a 'Debbie birkin pattern so tonite I start my own knitted budgies. many thanks to all who shared links.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

justinjared said:


> I just found a link for a pattern in knitting budgies on ravelry. it is a 'Debbie birkin pattern so tonite I start my own knitted budgies. many thanks to all who shared links.


And I was just sending you a PM to say I would gladly make them for you BUT, I have too little white yarn leftover and I am in the middle of nowhere in the middle of France. I was trying to remember where I had bought the white yarn. So, I am glad you found a pattern. Good luck with the knitting and do post a pic when you have finished!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

They are so cute! He will be thrilled.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh my, what adorable little birdies. You are so thoughtful. He is so fortunate to have you. Someday when he is teaching his children about birds he may share the story about the budgies from his Aunt and how they flew all of the way from France!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Those two are so cute. Your grandson will love them.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh my, what adorable little birdies. You are so thoughtful. He is so fortunate to have you. Someday when he is teaching his children about birds he may share the story about the budgies from his Grandmother and how they flew all of the way from France!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful little birds!!!! He will love them for sure!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I lobed your title. I had to see what you were going to show what you made. They are cute.


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

Your birds are beautiful! I thought they were real when I first saw the picture. Your grandson is sure to love them.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Fabulous.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Tweet treat..... And just precious.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Your birds are plenty cute. From France to Boston, with love. They are sure to make it in great shape.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Wonderful gift! What an excellent job! Impressive! :thumbup:


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

They are so cute. Made me smile.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you again everyone! They are boxed and ready for the flight to Boston. I left some air holes for them


----------



## bhanumathy (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Amazing work!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

those are adorable


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------



## Donna429 (Jun 13, 2013)

I want 2 for my tree. They are adorable.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness, they are SO adorable!!! He will LOVE, LOVE, LOVE them!!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

so cute


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

How sweet are these birds, I can just see how excited your grandson will be.


----------



## Nancy361 (Apr 28, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

You made me smile today, and I'm having a heck of a lousy day...thank you


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Adorable! You could make a whole tree full of them!


----------



## Cheryl2014 (Jan 23, 2014)

Can you imagine the delight in his eyes when he sees them!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

These are magnificent!!!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

So cute and lifelike!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

How darling...He will love them..


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

you did a great job, he is going to be thrilled. Your a good grandma


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

So adorable!  :thumbup:


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Those are adorable!


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

too cute!! he will love them I am sure!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

BarbaraBL said:


> Thank you again everyone! They are boxed and ready for the flight to Boston. I left some air holes for them


Too funny! He will be thrilled!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

He is going to love them! They are beautiful!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

so cute I couldn't stop smiling


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

so Tweet! (sorry couldn't resist) and glad they will be well loved once they arrive in their little owners arms!


----------



## jude davis (Oct 12, 2012)

these are the most beautiful birds your work is fantastic


----------



## emohruo (Jun 15, 2011)

very cute


----------



## Ammknit (Jan 7, 2013)

They are lovely.

From the land 'Downunder" where Budgerigars originated!


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Great job. Should be loved and treasured.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Very cute. He'll love them.


----------



## Jillobeach (Nov 8, 2011)

These are so cute, even though I saw them yesterday, I just had to come back and look at them again today.
Great Job, looks like they could fly away.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Cute


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I thought these were so cute that I bought the knitted pattern last year from Debi Berkin. Here's the link:

http://www.debibirkin.com/toys_debi_s_designs

It's half way down the webpage, but she has darling toys.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Bebekka said:


> I thought these were so cute that I bought the knitted pattern last year from Debi Berkin. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.debibirkin.com/toys_debi_s_designs
> 
> It's half way down the webpage, but she has darling toys.


Oh my goodness! Her toys are all wonderful. I just love the tortoise and the giraffe, apart from the very cute bunnies. I hadn't seen her site so thank you very much for the link  I guess I will have to quickly finish some handwarmers I am knitting and look again at the tortoise and giraffe.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

He is going to love them that's for sure. They are both so cute how could he not love it.


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

I love them, I love them, I love them!!!!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Again, thank you for all the lovely comments. They are now in the post on their way to Boston. The post is very quick from France, he may even get them by the weekend.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Wonderful!! He'll love them :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## homerbeetle (Mar 27, 2012)

How could he not like them? I'm sure if he didn't, you would find many welcome homes. They're so cute. :


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Cute,


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

I live south of Boston, and haven't seen those birds...but I love them!!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I love those! They are just too cute!


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

Very cute - I'm sure he'll just love them.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Cute, I am sure he will love them!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

adorable & love the colors, great job grandma!


----------

